# STEAM AND GAS TABLES IN U.S. UNIT



## cjnj (May 6, 2009)

Can anyone suggest me a steam table and gas table in U.S. unit? and who is the author?


----------



## Agg97 (May 6, 2009)

cjnj said:


> Can anyone suggest me a steam table and gas table in U.S. unit? and who is the author?


Steam Tables - Keenan &amp; Keyes. Find it cheap on Amazon or eBay. Should be ~$15 or so.

Gas Tables - Keenan &amp; Kaye. Ditto.


----------



## bph (May 7, 2009)

cjnj said:


> Can anyone suggest me a steam table and gas table in U.S. unit? and who is the author?


As Agg97 recommended, Keenen and Keys seems to be the most popular.

Are you going to use for the ME PE? What depth are you taking?

-BPH


----------



## MGX (May 7, 2009)

I found an old CRC book for $1.


----------



## cjnj (May 12, 2009)

Agg97 said:


> Steam Tables - Keenan &amp; Keyes. Find it cheap on Amazon or eBay. Should be ~$15 or so.
> Gas Tables - Keenan &amp; Kaye. Ditto.



Yes, I am going for Fluid and Thermo for afternoon.


----------



## cjnj (May 12, 2009)

bph said:


> As Agg97 recommended, Keenen and Keys seems to be the most popular.
> Are you going to use for the ME PE? What depth are you taking?
> 
> -BPH


What is this CRC book is? as i am not sure. and where do I get this?

Thanks


----------



## snickerd3 (May 12, 2009)

cjnj said:


> What is this CRC book is? as i am not sure. and where do I get this?Thanks


A CRC is a Handbook of Chemistry and Physics. They are published books of chemical properties like steam tables or other chemical data such and enthalpy, entropy etc...

older editions are usually cheaper. I bought the latest student edition in college for like $45, but that was 8 or 9 years ago now.


----------



## mepe_tn (May 12, 2009)

cjnj said:


> Can anyone suggest me a steam table and gas table in U.S. unit? and who is the author?



I just bought the Keenan and Kaye tables for a few bucks on Amazon.com. After asking some of

the veterans about it, I was convinced that it would be a good investment. MERM's steam tables in the

appendices are so-so (somewhat limited). So, if it becomes necessary to interpolate on the exam, I

don't want to waste too much time if I don't have to.

I also have the CRC Handbook that snicker mentioned. I have yet to crack it open, tho'.

===============

Join the MEPESTUDYGROUP at http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/mepestudygroup/

or mailto: [email protected]


----------

